# Before and after



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

*Burger King After pictures Painesville Oh*


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Didn't know how to include but after pictures are on next thread.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Pauly the painter said:


> Didn't know how to include but after pictures are on next thread.


Just reply to first post and then add pics, don't start a new thread, I merged them for you.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

RCP said:


> Just reply to first post and then add pics, don't start a new thread, I merged them for you.


Gotcha, thank you


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good Pauly. I like their new colors.


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Bender said:


> Looks good Pauly. I like their new colors.


Thanks Bender. This is one of my more favorite color schemes corporate gives owners.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

The building looks great. Now can you do something about the food?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

epretot said:


> The building looks great. Now can you do something about the food?


God I get so sick of eating that crap


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Sweet. I always wanted to do Burger Kings. Theres so many of them to do. You have more to do? Was it a franchise store or corporate? Nice truck too. When you get paid you can pick up a new camera :whistling2:


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

Woodland said:


> Sweet. I always wanted to do Burger Kings. Theres so many of them to do. You have more to do? Was it a franchise store or corporate? Nice truck too. When you get paid you can pick up a new camera :whistling2:


Thanks. This one was franchise owner. Yea, I usually take my befores and afters with my iPhone and usually come out pretty good. My girls a photographer, your right I should have no excuse. Btw, what were you doing up at 4am posting on threads? Get some sleep brother.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Pauly the painter said:


> Thanks. This one was franchise owner. Yea, I usually take my befores and afters with my iPhone and usually come out pretty good. My girls a photographer, your right I should have no excuse. Btw, what were you doing up at 4am posting on threads? Get some sleep brother.


1:30 am here in Wa. Sleep?  Serious family stuff going on and cant seem to recall exactly what that thing they call sleep is? :no:


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks really top notch Pauly! How may have you done so far?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

prototype66 said:


> Looks really top notch Pauly! How may have you done so far?


In the past 5 years literally hundreds of bk's and mcdonalds.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice. You bring a lunch I hope! lol


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Did you paint the truck too?


----------



## Pauly the painter (Dec 29, 2011)

NEPS.US said:


> Did you paint the truck too?


Lol, no. She's what brings me to and from. Getting new diesel come end of summer. This ones going to one of my crews.


----------

